# Poszukuje uzytkownikow zoneminder`a

## w_lukasz

Jak w temacie poszukuje użytkowników Zonemindera, w celu wymiany doświadczeń z tym softem. Chetnie wymieni doświadczenia na GG e-mail. Proszę o kontakt wszystkich zainteresowanych. W miarę możliwości służę pomocą, szukam pomocy w celu dobrego  skonfigurowaniu Zonemindera   :Very Happy: .

----------

## bartmarian

skonfigurowalem dwa razy, nie wiem czy dobrze, od roku dziala jeden, drugi moj testowy

stracil karte, trzeci raz bede robil wkrotce

----------

## w_lukasz

Ja postawiłem już kilka takich (7) serwerkow nie mam wiekszych problemow z instalacja i konfiguracja, najwiekszy problem mam z definiowaniem stref ruchu  (uzywam motiondetect i czesto zdarzenia sa nagrywane gdy ruch nie jest generowany) i osiągnięciem dobrej jakości obrazu. Obraz wyswietlany jest w sytemie PAL w kolorze w rozdzielczosci 384x288, ale jego jakosc pozostawia wiele do zyczenia w momencie gdy generowany jest duzy ruch (strasznie rozmazuje sie obraz) nie wiem czy to wina sprzetu czy konfiguracji. Stosuje dosc tanie karty na chipie BT878 Conexant.  Mozesz cos dradzic w tym temacie ? Przegladam formum zonemindera ale nie znajduje tam rozwiazan  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

skoro 7szt to ja bede pytal o rady  :Wink:  a powaznie to za kazdym razem mialem

doczynienia (w przyszlosci tez, karta juz dla klienta zakupiona) z sprzetem za

~1000zl na 8 kamer, probowalem na tanszych ale nie dawalo to usmiechu na

twarzy klienta, te ktore uzywam maja do kazdego wejscie pol procesora (4 uklady

na 8 kamer), z detekcja ruchu tez mam problem, instalacja kamer juz byla,

dziala na plexerze ok, ale ZM wychwytuje niedoskonalosci

i zalacza czasami/czesciej nagrywanie gdy "nic sie nie kreci w oq kamery".

Napisz jak dlugo Ci dziala na tanszych kartach i ew model, kupie sobie taka do testow,

Moj debiut na 16 kamer dziala 1,5 roku i ma sie swietnie.

----------

## w_lukasz

Pierwsza swoja instalacje robilem jakieś dwa lata temu, czasami sie wysypywala baza ale wiekszych problemow nie mialem. Karty działają poprawnie jedyny problem to "kiepska" jakość. Uzywalem tych kart http://www.allegro.pl/item193993725_karta_dvr_4_wyjscia_video_na_4_kamery_gwar_fv.html . jedna instalacja chodzi na 3 takich kartach 9 kamer. Mogę udostępnic dostęp do jednego z działających systemow na priv kontakt jabber lub GG. Ocenisz bo moze ja jestem przewrazliwiony  :Very Happy: . a jakich kart ty uzywasz jak z instalacja ? są jakies problemy  :Smile:  w tych wystarczy wlaczyc obsluge Video for Linux w kernelu skonfigurowac modul i "smigaja". Czy dla porownania istnieje możliwość obejrzenia obrazu z działających "twoich kamer" ? Albo czy mozesz podesłac screeny z konfiguracja pojedyńczego  "monitora" i screeny z zakladek opcji ?

----------

## bartmarian

gdyby to byl moj serwer, nie bylo by problemu, ale te 16-scie stoi u klienta/bez dostepu

do publicznego IP/polaczenie jest przez openvpn na haslo - sam rozumiesz...

moge pokazac jak bedziesz w wawie  :Wink:  ja uzywalem http://www.555.pl/index.php?act=1588

takich dwoch, modul w jajko + paramert tunara przy ladowaniu w zupelnosci wystarczyl,

nie wiem na ile bedzie to pomocne/miarodajne ale moglbym zrobic filmik i udostepnic, przyczym

powiem ze oni maja ustawione nie 25k/s a 5k/s, zeby nie zapychalo dysku zdarzeniami,

a przeciez i tak widac co sie dzieje/dzialo (ale zawsze moge to zmienic na chwile), screen'y

jak najbardziej moge zrobic.

Sadze, ze Twoj problem wynika z jednego procesora bt ktory ma duzo do zrobienia...

aha, kiedys testowalem karty z 8 prockami (z alledrogo.pl) na saa7130 - odradzam,

szczyt stabilnosci jaki osiagnolem ~tydzien, ale zazwyczaj po kilku godzinach jeden/kilka

prockow poprostu przestawalo dzialac (a moze zm zle dzialal) w kazdym razie pomagal tylko

restart (po tej saa7130 mialem te z linka i zapomnialem, ze cos nie dziala)

-edit-

sprzet na zm 16kamer jak jest: AMD3000+ 1GB, nF3, dysk 200GB

czyli nic nadzwyczajnego, average nie przekracza zwykle 0.50 (sporadycznie 1.50 - gdy sie

wiecej osob zaloguje), na saa7130 pierwszy raz w zyciu widzialem 25 !  :Smile: 

----------

## w_lukasz

Ja tez stawiam kompy na AMD64 Sempron 1GB RAMU NF550 Dyski 200 - 300GB  mam tez taka karte jeszcze jej nie testowalem http://www.monitoruj.pl/cctv/51-karta_dvr_16_ch_100_fps_4_audio_defender.html  jesli to nie problem udostepnij jakis filmik chetnie porownam Jak dasz rade wyciagnij tez konfig modulu. Ta karta jeszcze sie nie bawilem jutro moze ja przetestuje. Byl bym wdzieczny za opcje jakie dajesz do konfiguracji modulu. Mozemy pogadac na priv mam kilka pytan nie koniecznie pasujacych do forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## w_lukasz

Dzisiaj testuje ta karte http://www.tvprzemyslowa.pl/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=64  niestety nie moga uzyskac obrazu karta jest wykrywana przez linuxa ale nie daj obrazu tylko niebieski ekran, "tania" karta dziala bez problemu

----------

## sebapulawy

Witajcie Koledzy

poszukuje kogoś kto pomożę/ zkonfiguruje mi zoneminder.

Niby go zainstalowałem ale nie mogę dodac kamery ip a już o ptz to mogę zapomnieć...

Jeśli znalazł by się ktos chetny to będę wdzięczny, oczywiście nie za free  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

